# Deleted



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

B)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Woops, I didn't know those rules. thanks! 

But I am not trying to sell my little Charlie, just find a good adoption home for him. If this isn't allowed, how can I remove it? I am sorry if I broke any rules. I didn't know.

Best,
Andrea


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can either ask Joe to delete the thread or just go back and erase it. We usually just put a little note in it like "deleted".

I figured you didn't know about the rule. It keeps SM free from all the people who would otherwise come here and try to sell puppies and ruin the spirit of the forum.


----------

